# Keys Rental



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Want to rent a house for a month in the April/May period somewhere from Sugarloaf to Big Pine Key. Anyone have a place to rent or a suggestion/recommendation? Thanks.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Well you are smart looking now. I rented for 2 months last year April and may. Gonna do mid April to mid June this year. Action keys realty had best most economical rentals I found.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

I have been going to the Keys in that area awhile now. The one thing I noticed is that people book for the following year when they are there, which books up a lot of the places quickly. I booked a place for April 2023 that I found, just found out someone else already booked it for 2024. Action Keys is worth checking for sure, but also Airbnb, etc., the prices have gone way up in the last few years. So once you fine a place and might plan on going back, book it quick for the following year too. Just some FYI.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been going to the Big Pine area for 30 years, the price increases have priced me out out of the market.


----------



## Rene L. Vila III (Apr 9, 2019)

There’s a website rentalfloridakeys.com I believe. We use it to book in marathon every year. Work with a lady named “kitty”.


----------

